
AWESOME – If 100 people live on earth - pradeeprawat
http://giphy.com/gifs/3o6Zt9ERLAnkxvrhu0
======
dalke
To the submitter, and quoting the HN posting guidelines:

> Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is.

For the other HN reader, it's somewhat tedious breakdown of the world
demographics (continent, language, age, income, access to internet, religion,
etc), shown using Lego-style minifigs. I say "tedious" because it would be a
lot faster to read as text or set of tables than an animated video.

